# URGENT-- 118+ dogs and 93+ cats to be PTS



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Found this. I am crossposting. This is for DC/VA/MD people, but I'm sure if you were willing to make the drive...

PG County is opening a new animal shelter June 30. According to the attached letter, it will be under new management and NO animals in the current shelter will be transferred to the new one. Every PG County shelter pet is at death's door. They have dogs and cats, purebreds and mixed breeds - all sizes and colors. 

Read the cross post below, and if you have a place in your home or heart, please help save these animals: 

Forwarded message: 

I would like to touch base with all of you rescuers, groups, and animals lovers about a potential horrific/disastrous situation that could potentially happen at the PG Shelter in the very near future. 

As many of you may have seen word going around, the Animal Protection League Inc. (APL) who is the contractor for the shelter has ended their contract on June 30th for various reasons. 

In their words: 

"The principal and most essential components of this agreement were based upon a common vision, mission, commitment and goal(s) for the animal management facility. We made a commitment to enter into a partnership with the expectation of mutual respect and a resolve to carry out our mission and reach the goals of the APL at the animal management facility." 

The Goals of the Animal Protection League at the Prince George ’s Animal Control are: 
1. Increase adoption rates and decrease euthanasia rates at the facility 
2. Increase participation and cohesion of Rescue groups 
3. Increase Community Education in order to promote humane education and responsible pet ownership 
4. Increase percentage of financial support from private sources 
5. Increase community involvement in and recognition of the facility 
6. Improve Quality and Standard of Animal Care 
7. Become recognized as the premier source of information on animal issues and care. 

1. Employ passionate, motivated, and well-trained people who enjoy a high level of job satisfaction from the work they do each day. 
2. Foster a pleasant, welcoming atmosphere where people are glad to come and where customer service is at the forefront of our interactions with the public. 
3. Become the a trusted component in the community by consistently demonstrating that it we are a dedicated, hardworking, trustworthy steward of the public's money and deserving of financial and community support. 

Over the last ten months, it has become evident that there is a significant disparity in the mission and vision of the APL vs. the County. To further exacerbate the issue, there is a lack of proper funding and the absence of a sound business and organizational plan/structure for the larger facility in Upper Marlboro. 

We regret that this decision was necessary. However, it would be irresponsible and unprofessional for the APL to commit to operating the new facility without the necessary components required to provide the level of care and service that the animals and citizens of Prince George's County and surrounding areas deserve. 

The County will be taking over management of the shelter on it's OWN which I believe in most of the years past has ALWAYS been run by an animal management company. 

APL staff is working diligently (on their days off) to get as many cats and kittens to rescue as possible before their contract ends, HOWEVER more pour in daily. 

As of right this moment their are 93 cats/kittens LISTED not counting all the very young fosters the staff has that they are housing. There are 118 dogs/puppies LISTED, again not included the ones that are fostered by the staff that are very very young. 

The major issue right here that these animals face is a potential MASS EUTHANASIA of ALL the animals in the current shelter on D'Arcy Rd. I have been told anonymously that no animals in the current shelter will be moved to the new facility in Upper Marlboro. 

AS RESCUERS, WE NEED TO PREVENT THIS! We need to get this out to the media so they can get involved and we need as many rescue groups as possible to step in and PULL PULL PULL. 

My fear a few weeks ago about what could possibly happen to those animals when they change facilities is seemingly more confirmed from the information I have just received anonymously. 

Please do whatever you can to get the word out about the animals at PG right now. If people do not step in, their days may be numbered when APL's contract is done and before the County moves to the new facility. Again please keep in mind the intake numbers rise daily so who knows how many more animals will be added to the list. Humane hold cases may be the only ones who have any chance to make it to the new place as their owners get their day in court, but owner surrenders and strays may have no chance. 

The news, animals rights groups, and lawyers for animals rights need to know about this just as a prevention. Obviously this is speculation (and anonymous information) that euthanasia will be the decision for those animals housed at D'Arcy road but before it can even be an affirmative decision for the County, let's expose the potential so that it absolutely CANNOT happen! 

Kind Regards, 
A Concerned Avid Rescuer


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OMG!!! PG county is a hellhole as it is (lived there in Capital Heights) I can't believe they'd stoop this low! I'll post this to my other sites and spread the word, hopefully it will help to get these babies saved.

Well, I was going to start witha Myspace Bulletin, but apparently they have the Bulletin function down for maintenence!!!


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah. There's already BSL in the county, and I looked through the adoptable pets, and they have many desireable dogs that would be snatched up (Pugs, a purebred german shepherd pup, a bull terrier...)


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

too bad i am in india i would have adopted that german shepherd pup

 i wana adopt it


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Update?? I found them on petfinder and there were only about 6 dogs listed for the shelter...


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

It may have been a glitch. Here are the dog listings:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSea...shelterid=MD247&sort=pet.Identifier&preview=1

As far as I know, this is still going to happen, so all of the animals are still urgent.


----------

